# frontline or advantix?



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

ok so yesterday charlie the spaniel came in with a tick...*growls* yup already! lucily it hadnt bitten so grabed and disposed of then checked EVERYONE dog cat and human lol
however if the ticks are out so are the fleas (or soon to be) so its tie for flea preventative again.

now last year charlie was on frontline plus, but still ended up comming in with mosquitoe bites, gnatt bites and the occasional tick...

frontline plus officially is supposed to protect against adult fleas and ticks.

Now ive heard so many great things about Advantix which is supposed to protect against adult and larvea fleas as well as kill the eggs, ticks, and mosquitoes, its also supposed to repell fleas ticks and mosquitoes which frontline doesnt do. (and with it repelling mosquitoes and killing them on landing, it would mean not having to shell out on the heartguard (and since im a little strapped for cash that would be a good thing!)

so whihc should i get...frontline and risk the occasional tick or shoudl i try the advantix...
eitherway im ordering either tonight or tomorrow so its here in time for the weekend when its supposed ot be 70 degrees and definatly nice neough for the kids to go out and play...

Oppinions, anyone use advantix...im also told that advantix is safer for the smaller dogs whereas frontline isnst suggested if the dogs under 5lbs full grown...(which excludes dodger whos 3lbs and id still be worried about vixie whos just a little over 5lbs...)


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

I personally have mixed feelings on this. I use Frontline Plus and have never had a problem with fleas or ticks. Then again my MIL used it and never got rid of the fleas so she went to the vet and got advantix and they were gone in 24 hours. Could it just be that different dogs do better on different things?


----------



## sweetestlove (Mar 10, 2006)

*Tough choice*

This is such a difficult decision for us too! We use revolution with Ollie and never had any problems. Our vet told us to use the treatment once a month through November. Once the ground froze, we didn't really need to use a treatment and now we are doing a treatment on April 1st because it is getting nicer out. I trust my vet when they give us the revolution stuff, but it seems like their are so many choices. LoLa's previous owner gave her Interceptor which only covers worms. I just don't know what to choose either. I wish there was a chart that compared them all.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

well for deinate:
frontline:
"Frontline Plus Provides Your Dog or Cat With The Most Complete Spot-on Flea And Tick Protection Available. In Addition To Killing 98-100% Of Adult Fleas On Your Pet Within 24 Hours, Frontline Plus Contains A Special Ingredient That Kills Flea Eggs And Larvae, Too And Keeps All Stages Of Fleas From Developing. By Effectively Stopping The Development Of New Fleas, Frontline Plus Completely Breaks The Flea Life Cycle And, Kills All Stages Of 4 Major Ticks Including Those That May Transmit Lyme Disease And Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever. Kills chewing lice. It's Completely Waterproof. For Use on Pets 8 Weeks Old or Older."


advantix:
"K9 Advantix is a once a month topical application used for the prevention and treatment of fleas, mosquitoes and ticks including deer ticks (the major carrier of Lyme disease), American dog ticks, Brown dog ticks and lone star ticks. K9 Advantix Kills 98-100% Of Fleas Within 12 Hours. K9 Advantix Repels And Kills Mosquitoes. K9 Advantix is for use on dogs and puppies 7 weeks of age and older. Do Not Use On Cats."

so they both kill fleas and ticks...
however thats all frontline does and advantix is also supposed to repel fleas and ticks as well as kill them AND kill and repell mosquitoes...the mosquitoes and the ticks are worse than the fleas around here...


so many desicions...
if we were going on the shere amount of things it covers, then advantix is the best, but i wish there was an list of effectivness and safeness of...hmm time for a google search i think lol


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

LadyBelle1 said:


> I personally have mixed feelings on this. I use Frontline Plus and have never had a problem with fleas or ticks. Then again my MIL used it and never got rid of the fleas so she went to the vet and got advantix and they were gone in 24 hours. Could it just be that different dogs do better on different things?


from what im told it seems to be dependand on the area and how many pesticides the critters have been exposed to...the trend seems to be some areas are ok with frontline and others frontline doesnt scratch the surface...from what im told areas treated for westnile seem to have the most problems with frontline not working...our area was treated for it last year and the year before (another reason the mosquitoe coverage woudl be awsome too!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

so heres what ive found out so far...
if you have a cat that plays with or sleeps with (or comes in general contact with) the dog, then do NOT use advantix.
For the cat to be in danger it has to have contact with the dog with the advantix on (ie brushing against the dog, sleeping with the dog or grooming the dog) the active ingredient whiel safe for any and all dogs is poisonous for cats...go figure....

on the other hand, for a dog under 5lbs, advantix seems to be the most suggested brand (from forums, websites ect)
Frontline is supposed ot be safe for anything over 2lbs, BUT they dont suggest it for under 5lbs?? 

So i think we'll end up keeping charlie on the frontline and heartguard (because him ad the cat are buddies) and then putting dodger and vixie on the advantix as the cat stays as far away as possible from them. and then see which one performs better this summer lol.
id stick with the front line but in order to get the heartworm (mosquitoe) protection id also have to buy heartguard PLUS a mosquitoe rpelant and i cant afford that which would end up at over double the cost of advantix...
Specially since its the 2 of them!


----------



## Skoochi (Feb 9, 2006)

I am using frontine on my guys. They swim all the time and are constantly rolling around in the florida sugar sand. WE also have a lot of property and woods by us so we have to protect them against more then just fleas.

I think no matter what flea treatment you use on your dog, you still have to treat your yard and make sure you don't get an infestation in your home.

We have to spray our property once a month seeing as we are in an agricultural area and a lot of our neighbors have farm animals and tons of dogs.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

the other big problem we have is were in a watershed area so we cant use pesticides...so our garden is treated as naturally as possible and were trying tofence off areas where the ticks would be bad (we have a line of bushes by the old fence that we cant get behind but the dogs can so were gonna run a cheap fence along on the inside of those bushed to stop them getting there...all flowerbeds are edged in deer repelling plants (so they dont usually come in the garden) and then the flowerbeds go as close to the tree line as possible, and the dogs stay out of the beds, so that helps keep the ticks off the grass then around the patio we have lavendar and lemon grass planted, both of which mosquitoes fleas and ticks dislike. we also add garlic and brewers yeast to the diet both of which is disliked by fleas and mosquitoes.
but because of the watershed we cant use pesticides so no matter how carefull we are we cant get rid of all of them...

ive talked to a couple of people from this area online today and they all seem to be having issues with the frontline not covering the way they shoud (fleas and ticks still biting)
flease dont seem to be the problem...but the ticks and mosquitoes are almost as big as dodger lol!

im hoping once we fence of this side of the bush line that it helps...id rather use none, i hate using chemicals...but id rather use the chemicals if i have to to protect the kids than risk them getting sick!

my big fear with the mosquitoes is the west nile virus, its been real bad here the past2 years, weve had horses just down the road die from it and over the past few years a good amount of birds have too...

at a push i can treat with the heartguard and frontline...but neither protect against west nile!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

We are using frontline plus and it has worked really well, we haven't had any fleas or ticks on the chis and I like the fact that it's safe to use on puppies as young as 8 weeks. I don't actually know much about the advantix but have heard good things about it too.

I know the west nile can be scary and we have mosquitoes SO bad in SC, everyone here says they are the state bird. :roll: We give our horses west nile shots but I don't believe they have any for dogs...


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

I've posted this before, but I'll post it again, because it was really helpful to me. My vet recommends Frontline Spray, if you have a lot of animals. It's just cheaper that way. One bottle takes care of more than one pet, for a longer time. Also, she and I both like that it's safe for cats (if something is not safe for cats, it worries me about dogs, esp. "cleaners" like chis...the reason Advantix is not safe for cats is because they spend so much time grooming themselves and ingest it).

The spray is pricey, but I've seen it online for around $25 and one bottle has kept my three dogs/2 cats flea free IN TEXAS for years. For the big dogs, you spray on them directly. For the little one (and cats), you spray onto a gloved hand and rub it all over them. The smell isn't bad either. It lasts till the next bath, which for my big dogs is until they roll in something disgusting.

I also noticed online at naturalpet.com (where they sell Merricks stuff) that you can buy the Fleabusters powder. That stuff is fantastic! For $35.00 you can treat your whole house and it's practically non-toxic and it REALLY works. I used to call Fleabusters out to my house but now I can get the powder. (btw, it was the only thing I could use in the house when I was pregnant). We had the worst flea infestation in the history of flea infestations about 12 years ago...and the only thing that worked was Fleabusters. They put the powder into the carpet (or between wood slats) and it kills the entire life cycle. Which means, in two weeks, you might think things are getting worse, but it's just the latest batch rehatching...then they die.

Between the Frontline spray and my Fleabustered carpets, I have never had a flea in the house that I know of. The big dogs still bring in a very occasional tick (once every two years?) but my kids get those too (I know, ew...) because we live in the country. Maybe I should hit them with the Frontline spray! hee

Sorry this was so long.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Does the Frontline spray also protect against ticks & mosquitos?


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

This is from the label:

Treatment for dogs, cats, puppies and kittens.
Provides effective flea, tick and chewing lice control for adult dogs and cats and for puppies and kittens 8 weeks of age or older.

Fast acting control
Prevents reinfestation
Kills adult fleas before they lay eggs
Kills fleas which may cause flea allergy dematitis
Kills fleas and ticks for a minimum of 30 days
Rapidly eliminates infestations with chewing lice
Aids in control of sarcoptic mange infestations in dogs

Frontline Spray rapidly controls flea infestation by killing adult fleas

Frontline Spray residual activity prevents reinfestation by killing fleas, ticks and chewing lice for at least 30 days. Studies have shown Frontline Spray may protect dogs against fleas for up to 90 days.


OK, it's me again. It works for my dogs till bath time!  Although there is more on the label and it says it's not affected by rain or most shampoos. SO maybe bath time doesn't affect it.

It does say to use prior to start of flea season and monthly after that.

Anyway, I wouldn't be without it in my house.


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

dollys grandma, 

how much of the spray do you use on a dog? do you cover the entire body? my brother has a lab and a pug and they are giving sami fleas every time i am there. she's on frontline plus but sometimes I still see the fleas on her. I think I am going to get that for my brother to severely HINT that he needs to buy something better for flea protection.


----------



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

you may see a flea on her because it wont kill the flea until it tries to bite her/him. i use frontline plus and ive never seen a flea. because rascal and peanut are small dogs they can share a treatment as well. (the small dog one is for dogs up to 20 lbs) peanut is 7.5 rascal is 5 lbs. so they share (talked to the vet its fine.) i really wouldnt suggest going off heartworm prevention-cause once they get heart worm its really sad, and heart to treat etc. I know my heartworm prevention is only like 3.44 a month. (interceptor) good luck


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

The directions say to spray the dog till the liquid runs off. I think with a chihuahua, you just need to spray your glove and make sure you cover her thoroughly.

The spray repels fleas, so it would keep new ones from jumping on. Anyway, all I can say is between that and Fleabusters, my animals and we live in a flea-free environment...in the country, in South Texas! And one bottle is all I need for one season. 

(However, I've heard this is going to be a terrible flea season because we had such a mild winter, so we'll see how it goes this year!)


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I have only seen Frontline and Revolution work for flea and tick control. We have seen dogs come in with the store-bought flea and tick control and have flea and tick problems. Flea collars are the worst...a total joke. But again this is just my experience.

Ginger is 3lbs and I use Frontline on her...I just dont use the whole dose even though I was told it was safe. I have never had a problem with her using it. *knock on wood*

I think someone said this already but with Frontline it doesnt prevent the flea's or ticks from jumping on your dog, but it will kill them one they land on the body....the medication is in the hair, in the skin, so even if they did bite, they would die but normally they dont make it through the fur to bite. I have only seen one tick on Kylie and it was on her fur and dying. I have never seen flea's on my dogs (and I brush them weekly and use a flea comb...i hate bugs!!! lol and want to make sure they dont have any)


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

all i know is advantage is the best flea treatment, idk about tick treatment but i'd assume that something that is specifically made for ONE thing would work better then something that claims to treat a lot of different problems.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

I cant use advantage, IM allergic to the active ingredient so wouldnt be able to touch the chis after applying it.

Ive actually tried the spray on a litter of kittens i found (too young to did or topical and even afer literally douseing the cats for a week with the frontline spray the flease were still alive and well! and there were live flea larvea and eggs! luckily i was caring for them in our heated shed.

Weve NEVER had fleas in the house.
And as i said fleas dont seem to be the problem.

With the frontline ive pulled LIVE engorged ticks off charlie who is on frontline religiously year round...there just not dying when there biting him, (whihc is supposedly the way frontline works, they bite they die...) im aware they can still attatch themselves but there supposed to die when they bite.

Charlie is still currently on frontline (as i said hes year round just in case) and so far this season ive pulled the 1 live female deer tick, and 4 encorged deer ticks... (and thats just this past 2 months)

Im wondering if we have super bugs, cause seriously, they just dont die upon biting!
and frontline doesnt repell fleas ticks or mosquitoes, it just kills fleas and ticks upon biting the animal (or at least suposed to)

I realy think im gonna try the advantix, a 6month supply is only $1 more than a 6 month supply of frontline, and it gives me 3 months for each of them and we'll see how it goes.


advantix is poisenous to cats because there thyroids react bady to the active ingredient. and the cat doesnt have to lick itself to be poisensd by advantix, it can be absorbed directly into the cats skin.

Its completly safe for dogs...

And i agree, regular store brands DONT work! and are usually dangerous.

So i think ill try the advantix, and see how it works against our connecticut super ticks...


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Is it possible that maybe Charlie isn't having enough put on him for his weight? I've never heard of Frontline plus not working well for anyone. :?


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

CT does have super ticks. Think of how Lyme disease was discovered THERE first! Tell us how it works. You can't risk ticks.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

wow I have never heard of issues with Frontline either. That is very strange. 

Revolution wouldn't do you any good either because it does not protect against deer ticks...and I believe those are the ones that carry lime disease.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

charlie is 26 lbs and we put the 23-44 on him...so hes on the correct dosage...

i think we just have mutant bugs! the mosquitoes are huge here latley too! i rember 5 years ago you never saw the mosquitoes (youd get bitten but they were tiny so you never realy saw em...now ive seen birds smaller lol.

Ive actually heard of lots of people where frontline is jsut not working as well as it used to...were all now wondering if these insects are building up immunities to the chemicals in areas where frontline is the primary flea control...
why do i get the feeling mosquitoes fleas and ticks will be joinign cockroaches in the whole, only creatures to survive a nuclear holocaust thing?!

and yeah the lymes is real bad, and my vet doesnt like to give dogs under 6lbs the lymes vacine cause hes seen alot of small dogs get very sick from the vacine so now its even scarier...
Between lymes, westnile and heartworm, and the mutant ticks and giant mosquitoes...*shakes head*

speaking of which, must buy mosquitoe protection for me...im allergic to mosquite bites...nice huh!?
luckily i love the smell of citronella and have found citronella and lavender oils combined to work better then that deep woods for keeping the bugs off...but it tastes like  so it cant go on the dogs...

ahh the joys, least back home all i had to worry about were gnatts and fleas lol.

we'll try it and see how it goes...


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

LOL i was going to say...'are the ticks becoming immune to frontline??" It sounded silly at first but now that I think about it....we get immune to certain meds, bugs get immune to certain poision. Wow thats scary to think about. I will definately keep an eye on my girls this summer



> speaking of which, must buy mosquitoe protection for me...im allergic to mosquite bites...nice huh!?
> luckily i love the smell of citronella and have found citronella and lavender oils combined to work better then that deep woods for keeping the bugs off...but it tastes like so it cant go on the dogs...


I have never heard of that combo. I am allergic to mosquitoes too!! Usually I swell up a lot and actually bruise up and if I get enough bites in a day I will get sick. I think I will try the citronella and lavender oil...I have the lavender oil....I think I will use that on my dogs too. Do you dilute it into a spray??? Let me know b/c I am really interested in trying that. 

That would be nice to use...i HATE Deep Woods Off...sometimes I have to apply it at night because we back up to a streem and forest preserve....mosquitoe heaven!

I want to try something more holistic then Frontline for my girls, but have yet to hear about something that really works on ticks, mosquitoes and fleas.


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

Foxy, have you ever tried Avon's Skin so soft for mosquito repellent? It works really well. You can use it on dogs too (just for mosquitoes, obviously). At least it's not toxic! Smells good too. You have to get the original for the repellent factor (it wasn't made for that, but just happened to do it as well as soften skin).


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

ive heard good things about the avon, but we dont have a represtator in this area (was thinking baout doing it myself but the antisocial bit lol) but so far the mixtures worked real goof, last year i had 5 bites all summer and im an outside girl, i love to camp!

i usually diulte then use in a spritz bottle, then add pur lavendar or citronella to the pulse-points, the pulse points lasts the longest, i usually give a spritz every couple of hours.
If you dont like the smell of the combination (lemons and lavender is an aquired smell lol) then try using one one evening and the other the next (this realy seems to confuse the bugs as one night im lemons the next im lavender. i steep myself as i grow both, also planitng lemon grass and lemon balm and lavendar plants around your patio will help keep most bugs at bay. all you have to do is brush your hand over them when your sat by it. it also seems to keep the ants and slugs/snails off the strawberries and blueberries.

garlic and brewers yeast in the food are also good internal repelants for the dogs, they dont get the garlic breath we do but when they perspire it actuall release through the skin disguising them too. a touch of lavendar or lemon based oil on the back of the neck base of the tail and in the armpits also helps.

i also add lavendar oil to baby oil to make a realy nice smelling mousturizer...gosh i could go on and on, i prefer herbal becuase i have such sensetive skin. so i started making my own stuff...curently lavender is my favorite herb to use and it LOVES a cood cut back once its established so everytime i clip leaves to make things with it grows back twice as big lol.
lemon grass and lemon balm are also great for making things (and taste good with fish and chicken dishes. lol.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

i use tea tree oil with no senseted lotion and it really repels.i use a natural repellent for my girls since Princess is allergic to things with chemicals.


----------

